# magnesium stearate and cats



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello all,

My cat has a constant problem with hard stools so I want to give her slippery elm, along with everything else we are doing. (pumpkin, hairball stuff, etc.). The only Slippery elm I can find also has magnesium stearate added. I know it’s a common ingredient in many pharmaceuticals for humans and cats alike. It’s added for “lubrication”. 

I am wondering if the amount that would be the slippery elm capsules would be safe for cats. It doesn’t give an amount on the bottle label it’s just listed under other ingredients. I searched everywhere and can’t seem to find out if the amount of magnesium stearate would vary from a pill made for humans and one made for cats. Or is it completely inert so it doesn’t really matter?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

*Anyone?*

Nobody knows?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I can see where you'd be concerned about the magnesium, even if the compound is considered safe and non-toxic. I did quite a bit of searching and couldn't find anything about whether this is inert in the G-I tract or whether the magnesium is absorbed. I couldn't find an answer. About the closest I could get to "safe" was from the manufacturer of Greenies. Magnesium stearate is used as a binder in Greenies, and Greenies are claimed to have no adverse effect on urine pH. So I suppose that's a roundabout way of saying that magnesium stearate doesn't, either. But I'm just drawing that conclusion -- I don't know that for a fact. And my guess would be that in any case, the amount of it that your cat is going to get from the slippery elm is minimal, so unless you're already dealing with urinary crystals, I don't think I'd worry about it too much. Dealing with the constipation is first on your priority list right now, right? 

But let me throw this out: are you sure you need it? One of my cat's stools are like small brown stones. I asked the vet about it and was told that's probably just normal for him. He's not constipated. He has no problem pooping and does it regularly. It's just that looking at his poop you'd think he was.


----------

